# Trail Creek Whitcomb Question



## Sinbad (Oct 17, 2008)

New to this scale and gauge. Dove right in and purchased a Trail Creek Whicomb. I liked the fact that it comes somewhat set up for both battery and track power.
Now my question is, How do you get the hood off? It's such a nice brass model, I do not want to bugger it up. Looked at all the usual ways.

Once opened, what batteried and RC will fit in this critter? Or should I consider a battery in a trailing car?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not familiar with it. Sounds nice. 

BTW: We really like photos in this forum


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sinbad,

Jonathan of EMW in Chino, CA, has one of these shown on his website. Contact Jonathan Bliese about the installion and RC into this locomotive. Great guy to work with.

http://www.rctrains.com/newandspecialitemsfor%20sale.htm


----------



## Sinbad (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you Gary. 

Sinbad


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

* On mine the hood just lifts right off. Just grasp on both sides and pull straight up. The radiator section remains in place. Be careful not to get hung up on the cab trim. There are vertical spring like pieces inside that I guess are supposed to grasp the hood section so it may take a bit of force to pull it off. Mine is so loose now that I have be sure and hold onto the hood if I turn the unit upside down to prevent it from falling off. 

There are connectors inside the hood area to connect a 9 volt battery A slide switch beneath the cab provides directional control. There is no speed control as it comes. I think the motor should run fine on 12 volts and R/C would make for a really neat lil' mill switcher.*


----------



## Sinbad (Oct 17, 2008)

Richard, 
Thank you very much for the information, and the great picture for others to see. 

HHS


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool. Later RJD


----------



## Sinbad (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks to one and all, and the hood is off.

For all who would like on of these very nice Fn3 Trail Creek Whitcomb gas mechanicals, Jonathan at EMW has two for sale.

Below is his message to me.

Hello, your story is amazing. Trail creek locos have not been available for
many years, though I actually have 2 for sale right now. To access the
battery plug just pull straight up on the engine hood. It is held securely
with tiny tabs, which work well. The hood just lifts off. This loco is too
small for a throttle control, but will work well if you just use a low
voltage battery 7-9 volts- and run it direct without speed control. I could
rig up an external unit in a trailing car of some sort, but it is not
possible to fit a speed control board and battery pack under that tiny hood.

Jonathan/EMw


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

It was possible to make them battery R/C.
I know because I did it.





































I no longer make that particular low profile controller but I do have others which may fit.
The problem is of course the batteries.
I originally used some very early Lithium rechargeables but they did not last all that long before needing replacement.
The only other comment I could make is, that whilst the locos was very smooth running it was something of a reverse assembly kit.
The soldering on of parts left a bit to be desired and many fell off.


----------

